# Looking for rats in Scotland near Glasgow



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm hoping to adopt a couple of young rats, preferably bucks sometime mid June at the earliest. 

I'm in Glasgow, Scotland and I'm struggling to find a breeder. Thought I would ask here just in case anyone knows of any active breeders in Scotland preferably close to Glasgow. I've emailed a couple but I've had no response so far, and many of the websites I've come across seem a bit out of date so not sure if they're still active. ???
Gumtree seems to have a few older rats looking for homes, as does the SSPCA. I was really hoping for young rats though.

Really don't want to go to a pet shop, but I feel like I'm running out of options.

Advice welcome 

Many thanks,

Lara


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Im such a numpty, I meant to post this in the adoption forum.  Could a mod possibly move this for me?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

toyah of hawthorn stud is an active breeder of lovely rats. I think she's based in Glasgow. Most rat breeders have a full on private life as well as the rat side of things so if she takes a while to get back to you don't worry.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Isamurat,

Trying to remain patient but its not my strong point haha. My cage arrived the other day and is all set up in my living room, so I'm starting to get a little over excited! My ratrations goodies just arrived today too, amazingly fast service, thanks again for the help!

I have actually emailed Hawthorn about a week ago, not heard back yet. According to her page she just had a litter of kittens back in March, not sure how many litters she has a year she normally has. She would definitely be my first choice if she will have me. Her ratties look gorgeous and I've heard only positive things.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She normally has a few. I haven't seen any photos from her lately though, some breeders tend to focus on spring and autumn litters. I will ask her if she's due any soon if you want. Shes a friend

The trouble with best rates is you do often have to wait a while, I waited for about 3 years from a rat from one breeder, though that was about the longest wait I've had lol. You could always get a couple of rescues and then go on a waiting list for some breeder babies to give you a nice rolling group of 4.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the kind offer  I don't want to harass her though, I'm sure she'll get back to me when she's ready. 

I would definitely consider rescues. Got a week off work mid June, so that will be a good time to visit the local shelters and see what they have. Not sure if my cage would be big enough for 4 rats? It's the savic zeno 2, which is 80x50x70. It was on sale at zooplus and seemed like a decent starter cage. I may upgrade at some point, although my flat is pretty small. The cage I have is already overwhelming my teeny living room lol.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Just noticed that my local sspca just listed some beautiful 4 week old baby rats today! But I won't be able to adopt until after 16th of June as I'm away on holiday for a couple weeks. Do you think it would be worth asking if they reserve animals, perhaps in return for a fee? I think will give them a call tomorrow and enquire.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Theys would be about 8 weeks old then and thats a lovely age for rehoming, I expect they would happily let you reserve 2 or 3. They are probably advertising now to get interest as 4 weeks is too young to rehome


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Hey again! 

Managed to get through to the shelter today and unfortunately they won't reserve animals for long periods of time, it's first come first served.

They did say I can come in and fill out forms etc so that Im ready to adopt as soon as I'm back from my hols. They have 41 rats of various ages looking for homes in that particular shelter. The girl told me they also have some 3 week old babies not listed on the website who should be ready for adoption in a few weeks.

I'm so blimin' excited! It's going to be a very long month!

X


----------



## gordonyo12142342 (May 24, 2021)

Kitterpuss said:


> Hey again!
> 
> Managed to get through to the shelter today and unfortunately they won't reserve animals for long periods of time, it's first come first served.
> 
> ...


did you ever find a reputable rat breeder in glasgow?


----------

